# 661 Subgear Short Sleeve Compression Shirt Review



## MTBCanuck (May 19, 2011)

First ride with my 661 (sixsixone) Subgear (sub-gear) short sleeve compression shirt today. Made my order online so didn't get to try on the various sizes which range from XS-XL. I am 5 "10 and am on the broad size so I ordered the large but worried it would be too big until it showed up and I nearly had to ask my girlfriend to help me get it on and off- extremely snug fit. The short sleeve version of the subgear has the shoulder pads and the chest/sternum pad both of which are a much stiffer, more substantial compound that you would think. You can knock on the pad and will get the hard almost plastic compound sound and feel to it while closer evaluation reveals that it is indeed a firm memory foam design- this ended up boding well for rider comfort. The chest pad, as you likely suspected, is likely to be of little use unless you happen to huck yourself onto your chest or take an unsuspected tree-branch to the chest.

The subgear fit comfortably and easily under my baggy 3/4 sleeve jersey. Riding in winter pheonix weather ~80F the added combination was clearly warmer than riding jersey alone but not at all intolerable. The microfiber has a sweat wicking feature so with an airflow I actually felt a chill as it drew away the sweat. I didn't find the shoulder pads in any way hindered arm movement during aggressive trail riding and I quickly forgot I was even wearing the shirt.

Summary- the sixsixone subgear short sleeve jersey is the perfect addition to the arsenal for someone who is looking to add a little extra defense against shoulder (and possible chest?) injury during heavey AM or light downhill/FR/DJ riding. While incredibly hard to get on and off, the extra confidence one can gain knowing they are slightly less likely to acquire a compression injury to the shoulder can help you continue to push your limits on the trail.

Price: $45-80.


----------



## IAmHolland (Jul 8, 2010)

I tore part of the threading trying to get the tank version off, earlier today.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

^^ this. I've had one for awhile and rarely wear it other than shuttle runs. As is typical of most 661 gear, the seams started unraveling quickly, particularly on the shoulder pads and at least partially because the fit is so tight.


----------



## MTBCanuck (May 19, 2011)

Yikes. I guess I won't hold my breath on the durability testing. I agree I can tell I am straining the fabric getting the damn thing on and off


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

I didn't mean to be super-negative about it. It's a decent piece of gear, good price and pretty functional. I like mine, I just wish the stitching was better.


----------



## gobbledegoo (Jul 23, 2013)

Great review MTBCanuck, thanks. I found the shirt on sale on Competitive Cyclist's website today, so I ordered it. I'm also 5'10" but I'm only 150 pounds of cycling fury, so I actually bought a medium and a large. I'm planning to return the one that doesn't fit right.

For what it's worth, I crashed in a race a few days ago, and my chest is killing me from where it slammed against my stem during the fall. I have a 50-mile race coming this weekend, so I was looking for something to protect my chest in case of a similar type fall. I don't know if that's generally the idea of chest protection, but that's what I need it for (not a branch to the chest).


----------

